# The Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread - Part 1



## shadeone (May 2, 2008)

I just figured that a lot of other lights on the forums here have multi-page threads for just pictures taken of the lights in various poses, in action, and around the world, but I have not seen any dedicated to the lights that just about EVERYONE on CPF has either owned at least one of or has multiples of different varieties of... The Fenix!

I have seen so many comparisons to other lights with Fenix lights of all varieties, that it seems to be the standard by which all others are judged... 

Sooooooo.... Lets see those beauties! Post up your favorite Fenix light shot, wether it be a single light on your desk, your insane Fenix collection, shots of the Fenix with other EDC gear, or shots of your Fenix in a far remote place of the world! Make it interesting! All Fenix models are acceptable, old and new!

(I'd post mine, but I'm at work and my camera is back at home  )

shade


----------



## LED-holic (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Great idea. I only have the L2D so far.

Eventually I want to own the E01, L1D, and possibly L0D. 

Those who own multiple Fenix lights line them up in some of the photos for us to preview!


----------



## Kilovolt (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

May I start?


http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3425/cimg0909qe1.jpg


:wave:

_
Over sized image removed_


----------



## LED-holic (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

That TK10 looks very nice.


----------



## herbicide (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## HeadCSO (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I thought I would show my whole collection.


----------



## Lermite (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

There are nine Fenix on this image:




From the left to the right:
- Maglite 6D
- Maglite 6D
- Maglite 3D
- Romisen RC-T5
- Raidfire Spear
- Dereelight DBS V2
- Dereelight DBS V2
- Wolf Eyes Storm Q5
- Wolf Eyes Storm Q5
- Fenix L0D CE Q5
- Fenix L0D RB100
- Ultrafire C3
- Fenix T1
- Ultrafire WF-502B
- Dereelight CL1H
- Minimag
- Minimag
- Fenix P3D Q5
- Fenix P3D Q5
- Fenix P3D Q5
- Romisen RC-G2
- Romisen RC-G2
- Fenix L1D Q5
- Sterops
- Nitecore Defender Infinity
- Fenix P1D CE
- Fenix L0D CE


----------



## swxb12 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## pyromaniac (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## WadeF (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Illum (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*









new member in the family

small collection with a few missing


----------



## RobertM (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Here are some of my L0D Q4 when I first bought it. Enjoy.

All can be found in my .Mac web gallery here.


----------



## datiLED (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Here is a picture of the Fenix T1 that I got to torture test.





Here it is after I got done with it.





After having the opportunity to test the T1 in such a brutal fashion, I had to buy one for myself. I think mine will last a lot longer than this one did.


----------



## HKJ (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I have acquired a few Fenix lights:


----------



## TONY M (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



HKJ said:


> I have acquired a few Fenix lights:


 
HKJ you've butchered you're L1D!  Cool job, is it a floody light now?


----------



## bondr006 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Back in April of last year when I first joined CPF, I went to town on a Fenix collection. I had just about every current Fenix at the time. Then, in Aug 07, my collection took off in another direction and I sold all of my Fenix lights, except for my LOD CE Natural, which has never left my key chain since I purchased it. About a month ago, I decided to get the most current LOD there was, so I bought an LOD Q4 Olive. I really like these two little lights....especially since I run AW 10440's in them....and they breath fire. 

Now, last August, which was toward the end of my big Fenix collecting days, I had made a Fenix Frankenlight that I liked pretty well. It was an L1T V2 RB80 head on a P2D body. I took the forward clicky innards out of the L1T tail cap, and put them in the P2D tail cap...which gave me a nice little cr123a, 2 level light with a forward clicky. I named it the P2T. I carried that light for awhile, and liked it quite a bit btw. Unfortunately, it got sold in pursuit of the new collection I was working on. Well, I have not been able to get my mind off that little light, and was kinda glad to see the L1T/L2T V2 with the forward clicky come out again recently. What could I do at that point? I bought a new L1T V2 Q2, and a P2D body and tail cap....and got my little Fenix Frankenlight back. It hasn't taken the place of my current edc's, but I do like it....and will try to hold on to this one for awhile 

The LOD CE Natural is on the left, and resides on my key chain with a quick detach. The P2T Frankenlight is in the middle....and below, and resides on my desk for now. I do pick it up for around the house at night use though. I may pop it in my wifes purse, so she has a nice little light(like she cares:laughing. On the right is the LOD Q4 which resides in my pocket with the chap stick. It is one of my EDC's....along with my NDI second gen., and my Milky modified E1B, which has been named....The Transformer.


----------



## HKJ (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



TONY M said:


> HKJ you've butchered you're L1D!  Cool job, is it a floody light now?



No, but I only have half a L1D. I bough the power pack where I get both a L1D and a P2D body, but only one head.


----------



## LED-holic (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Here's my L2D Q5. It's my EDC for now, although it will be replaced with a L1D or other 1AA soon since it's a bit bulky for carry during the summer.

I love this light, and after dinging the head accidentally a time or two, I placed tennis head tape on the head to protect it from further accidental dings. 

I also placed a thermal label on it with my contact info should it get misplaced, and I used the Walmart mini-split ring to attach the detachable lanyard onto it. Works great and I love this light!


----------



## Marduke (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I'll see your pictures







And I'll raise you a video of the T1





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0WvhJWE3_Oc


----------



## HoopleHead (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

for size comparisons















with a raidops little john


----------



## Yapo (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

In order of purchase.





*note the non glossy finish on the L1P!


----------



## swxb12 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Yapo said:


> In order of purchase.
> 
> *note the non glossy finish on the L1P!



It almost looks like a computer rendering. Not used to non-gloss. I dig it. I'd love to own L1P and L2P someday. Great designs.


----------



## Lite_me (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

How many of ya have one of these..?


----------



## LED-holic (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Lite_me said:


> How many of ya have one of these..?


Wow, what did you do to your L2D?


----------



## RGB_LED (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



bondr006 said:


> ... It was an L1T V2 RB80 head on a P2D body. I took the forward clicky innards out of the L1T tail cap, and put them in the P2D tail cap...which gave me a nice little cr123a, 2 level light with a forward clicky. I named it the P2T...


 I have a few different parts from my Fenix lights that fit together but I would never have put this configuration together! Very cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## FrogmanM (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I'm no Fenix person, but I NEED to get my hands on a L1T before its too late!!!:sigh:

Mayo


----------



## Lite_me (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



LED-holic said:


> Wow, what did you do to your L2D?


Whaat?  ...L2D body, P2D Q2 head & tailcap,, o-rings for grip and some heat shrink tubing on the head for protection. The heat shrink extends over the edge a bit, cause every time I drop a light, that's where it hits!


----------



## Belker (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

How did you guys get the tailswitch to stick up past the end of the tailcap? Can this be done on a L2D Q5? What parts would I need?


----------



## HeadCSO (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



FrogmanM said:


> I'm no Fenix person, but I NEED to get my hands on a L1T before its too late!!!:sigh:
> 
> Mayo


 
L1 and L2T's are back in production, albeit with a Cree Q2 emitter. They now also have Fenix's new improved forward clickie. Check them out at Fenix Store.


----------



## bondr006 (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Hey Belker,

As I said in my above post #16, I took the forward clickie parts out of the L1T tail cap, and put them in the P2D tail cap. This is what gives me the forward clickie that protrudes. But, to be honest....I would not do that unless I was using it with the L1T/L2T head with two levels. The forward clickie on a light like your L2D with several levels would be a real PITA. I have a forward clickie on my Dereelight DBS V2 with 3 levels, and that borders on being a PITA. I should have stuck with the 2 level one. Forward clickies are not made with cycling through several levels in mind. I guess with a little time and patience, you could get used to it....but it wouldn't be easy.



Belker said:


> How did you guys get the tailswitch to stick up past the end of the tailcap? Can this be done on a L2D Q5? What parts would I need?


----------



## Russianesq (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

*Fenix P1(black) & P2D with friend.*





*Fenix P1 (natural) with friends*








*Fenix P2D*






*Fenix L1P with friends*








*Fenix E1 with friends.*

*



*


----------



## Buffalohump (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I used to have a P1D with Leef body but tragically it went missing :mecry:

Now I just have the L2D and an E1 (PSK light).

Here she is with her mates.


----------



## powernoodle (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*




















_World's only 2-tone P1 set._ joking






My Fenix arsenal:

- Fenix L1P (3)
- Fenix L2P
- Fenix L0P
- Fenix P1 (natural)
- Fenix P1 (black)
- Fenix P1D Cree (black)
- Fenix P1D Cree Q5 (natural) 
- Fenix EO
- Fenix LOD CE (x2)
- Fenix L0D Q4 (my EDC)
- Fenix L1D CE
- Fenix L2D CE
- Fenix L2D CE Q5
- Fenix P3D Q5
- Fenix T1
- Fenix TK10
- Fenix EO1 (2x)


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



RobertM said:


> Here are some of my L0D Q4 when I first bought it. Enjoy.
> 
> All can be found in my .Mac web gallery here.
> 
> (...)


 
Some impressive collections and photography! I find this particular picture one of the nicest I've seen.

Cheers,
Kees


----------



## Qrt (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Lite_me (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

That's a heck of a first post! How long did you have to wait for them to swim into the light to take the pic? :laughing:


----------



## light_emitting_dude (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## deeplog (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My pic from the other Fenix picture thread:
A mini combo with the Good ol trusty L2T head with cr123 body + Kershaw Chive.


----------



## Chronos (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My little contribution...


----------



## streetmaster (May 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Here's my current Fenix collection...


----------



## zgkfnn (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

show my fenix e01


----------



## nanotech17 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

my little contribution as well 

P1D Lux3 with SSC P4 replacement + leef body in the middle





and the rest of their friends 













having picnic with some fruits


----------



## NA8 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Playing with bicycle inner tubes.






Playing with garden hose washers.


----------



## Essexman (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I'm another T1 tester. 
My fav pic was this one below, taken after being keep at -30deg C for 48hrs. Fired up no problem.


----------



## gopajti (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## streetmaster (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

^^Nice pics man.


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Kudos to your photgraphic skills !
... and lights :thumbsup:

Kees


----------



## Illum (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

gopajti

gorgeous, simply gorgeous pics:thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Thanks!


----------



## streetmaster (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Here's a few more... I wish I had a better camera...

Fenix outdoors.





Fenix outdoors.





Fenix outdoors.





Fenix and friends outdoors.





Fenix and friends outdoors.





Fenix L2D CE Q5 Reflector shot.


----------



## Aladdin (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

http://www.ukimagehost.com/uploads/08b3ab5276.jpg


_Over sized image removed_


----------



## e2x2e (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My TK10...I've got an E01 on order, but as of now this is my only Fenix.


----------



## streetmaster (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



e2x2e said:


> My TK10...I've got an E01 on order, but as of now this is my only Fenix.


Not bad... :ironic:


----------



## Crenshaw (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

some fenix-related that i am quite proud of






































Crenshaw


----------



## HoopleHead (May 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Crenshaw said:


> some fenix-related that i am quite proud of
> 
> 
> 
> ...





so cool, we need a whole gallery of these!


----------



## Gnufsh (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Where did you get the GITD tail boot thing (why can't I remember what that is called)?


light_emitting_dude said:


>


----------



## Marduke (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Gnufsh said:


> Where did you get the GITD tail boot thing (why can't I remember what that is called)?



They are probably these.


----------



## Federal LG (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Fenix Lights are so cool! :twothumbs


----------



## Lite_me (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

gopajti, I can not believe how good those lights look in your pics. Awesome, simply *awesome!



*


----------



## light_emitting_dude (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Gnufsh said:


> Where did you get the GITD tail boot thing (why can't I remember what that is called)?



You are correct Marduke!


----------



## gopajti (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## DoubleDutch (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Crenshaw said:


> some fenix-related that i am quite proud of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice! First one to catch PWM in action! :nana:

Kees


----------



## kavvika (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

datiled-modded P1D USV0H


----------



## Sharpy_swe (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

When I get my E01's I will take a picture of my whole Fenix family.

Until then a picture of one of my favorites.


----------



## AOBRICK (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*










Heres the current stockpile left to right
Maglite 6D-Malkoff Quad, 900 lumens
Maglite 2D-Malkoff, 240 lumens
Microfire T500 HID, 500 lumens
Shurefire 9P-Malkoff M60, 245 lumens
Fenix T1 Black, 225 lumens
Fenix T1 Olive, 225 lumens
Fenix P3D Q5 , 215 lumens
Fenix L1D Q5 , 120 lumens
Brinkman Rebel,20 lumens (bed light)
Maglite AA with terralux tle-5ex
Streamlight stylus 30 lumens (pupil checker)

And heres the Fenix group


----------



## e2x2e (May 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

More TK10 shots(sorry guys )








I figured out how to get a white background so I've been playin' around a little.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



HoopleHead said:


> for size comparisons


Care to tell about the little one on the right?

So small it makes the Arc look big!


----------



## Yapo (May 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



kaichu dento said:


> Care to tell about the little one on the right?
> 
> So small it makes the Arc look big!


 
Looks like a titanium draco with AlTiN coating!

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/158631


----------



## damon (May 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## HoopleHead (May 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



kaichu dento said:


> Care to tell about the little one on the right?
> 
> So small it makes the Arc look big!


 

yep, Yapo has it exactly right. a Ti Draco with AlTiN coating. sold it about a month or 2 ago, and REALLY regret selling it now. great light. so now i have a chrome Drake (the even smaller one) on the way to compensate :naughty:

more info on both - https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/166864


----------



## Crenshaw (May 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



damon said:


>


wow, that square body almost makes it look like a certain other brand...

Crenshaw


----------



## bondr006 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Not even close Crenshaw :shakehead


----------



## streetmaster (May 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Crenshaw said:


> wow, that square body almost makes it look like a certain other brand...
> 
> Crenshaw


That's not a square body. It's got 6 sides to it.


----------



## kz1000s1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



deeplog said:


> My pic from the other Fenix picture thread:
> A mini combo with the Good ol trusty L2T head with cr123 body + Kershaw Chive.


 
Is that a Fenix or aftermarket P2D body? I've never seen one with knurling.


----------



## nanotech17 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Comparisons vs Black Novatac 120-T










Fenix SSC P4 on the left vs Novatac 120-T


----------



## bondr006 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

How come these L1T/L2T heads look different than my new L1T/L2T head? You can see that mine has a vertical line pattern around it, while the other two have 4 horizontal rings.








deeplog said:


> My pic from the other Fenix picture thread:
> A mini combo with the Good ol trusty L2T head with cr123 body + Kershaw Chive.





damon said:


>


----------



## vantage (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

http://img393.imageshack.us/img393/3851/p2dqn9.jpg

_Over sized image removed_


----------



## Pokerstud (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



bondr006 said:


> How come these L1T/L2T heads look different than my new L1T/L2T head? You can see that mine has a vertical line pattern around it, while the other two have 4 horizontal rings.




Looks like they just completely re-designed the light altogether, maybe thats why the Nekomane CR123 tubes don't fit the new LxT's.


----------



## GrooveRite (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



gopajti said:


>



I see you love your P1D-CE Q5 just as much as I do just from looking at your pics. Its the only light I carry now and love! Beautiful pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



kz1000s1 said:


> Is that a Fenix or aftermarket P2D body? I've never seen one with knurling.



it was a custom adapter sold at fenix-store the brief months when the L1P/L2P still existed on shelves
heres a review and more pics of the adapter: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l2p_123a.htm


----------



## deeplog (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



bondr006 said:


> How come these L1T/L2T heads look different than my new L1T/L2T head? You can see that mine has a vertical line pattern around it, while the other two have 4 horizontal rings.




Well, that´s the old L2T head with 3w LED I have on the picture. The newer cree/rebel lights has the new design.


----------



## Gado (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Heres mine!!
L1D-Q5 w/ GITD o-ring in the switch area.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

i like that clip, link to it? thanks!


----------



## RobertM (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



DoubleDutch said:


> Some impressive collections and photography! I find this particular picture one of the nicest I've seen.
> 
> Cheers,
> Kees



Well thank you.


----------



## LED-holic (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Gado said:


> Heres mine!!
> L1D-Q5 w/ GITD o-ring in the switch area.


Hi I love your pix, but advise you get a mini-split ring for the lanyard. I had a lanyard just like yours, but my Fenix L2D cut it through wear and tear. After putting a mini-ring on it, no more wear. 

See my sig for details.

Great pix!


----------



## LED-holic (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



HoopleHead said:


> i like that clip, link to it? thanks!


Like this or this?


----------



## Gado (May 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



LED-holic said:


> Like this or this?



Spot on! The first one is the one I use. Bought from Lighthound too! You can attach whatever you want on the other end.


----------



## LargePig (May 8, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## swxb12 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Illum (May 9, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

yeah...apparently fenix had the their heads anodized in typeIII while the body type II...which works almost like paint


----------



## TomasCoSauce (May 9, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*





The Best Bike Light Ever!


----------



## stonehenge69 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Yapo (May 9, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Is that sandpaper i see on the leef body?


----------



## stonehenge69 (May 9, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I like to think of it as "highly advanced space-age grippage material"


----------



## Yapo (May 9, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



stonehenge69 said:


> I like to think of it as "highly advanced space-age grippage material"


 
heh yep i guess you could call it that...its like knurling on paper!


----------



## Illum (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

it'll work, just don't get it wet:green:


----------



## Mirko (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

here comes my contribution

So far I have just the TK10 but I will buy some others soon
(very happy of my TK10)


----------



## stonehenge69 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Illum_the_nation said:


> it'll work, just don't get it wet:green:


 
Actually its a 3M wet/dry self-adhesive sandpaper. 
Its been on there for a couple of years now and has been soaked several times with no problems.


----------



## Yapo (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



stonehenge69 said:


> Actually its a 3M wet/dry self-adhesive sandpaper.
> Its been on there for a couple of years now and has been soaked several times with no problems.


 
oh...never knew you could get them with self-adhesive


----------



## kz1000s1 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



stonehenge69 said:


> Actually its a 3M wet/dry self-adhesive sandpaper.
> Its been on there for a couple of years now and has been soaked several times with no problems.


 
Do you know what grit it is and where you got it? That's just what I've been looking for to put on my lights.


----------



## Nitroz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Duplicate post


----------



## Nitroz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Illum (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Nitroz, from that ratio the fenix is equivalent to a big Bertha round


----------



## Nitroz (May 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Illum_the_nation said:


> Nitroz, from that ratio the fenix is equivalent to a big Bertha round



LoL


----------



## REDLINEVUE (May 12, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

*...I only have Four... but I love'em!! *


----------



## LED-holic (May 12, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Great picture, REDLINEUE. I also sent you a PM with a question.


----------



## LED-holic (May 16, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

:bump:


----------



## WadeF (May 16, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

By request, the Fenix E01s:


----------



## Brownstone (May 17, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## john46268 (May 17, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

All I can say is...WOW!


----------



## Illum (May 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Brownstone said:


>




I only have one troy ounce ingot of silver...I use it to test for poison whenever I go to a bar or someplace someone takes me to that raises my suspicion:candle: 

if it turns black, I bolt for the door...and yes, I've bolted before


----------



## streetmaster (May 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Brownstone said:


>


Oooo... I want one.  How much are they going for nowadays? $2,000? Nice pic of 12 Grand+ you have there. Where did you say you lived? :laughing:
(already have E01's)


----------



## nbp (May 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My little Fenix Family, just lying around...


----------



## swxb12 (May 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

That orange is really growing on me.


----------



## Brownstone (May 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Oooo... I want one. How much are they going for nowadays? $2,000? Nice pic of 12 Grand+ you have there. Where did you say you lived? (already have E01's)



Going rate is $1750 to $1850 each at the bullion exchange. Isn't a very compact store of value though, that is over 40 pounds of Ag there. Au is much more compact for the dollar. As far as where I live, well, howdy neighbor!


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

edited


----------



## Crenshaw (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Crenshaw


----------



## BigBluefish (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Illum_the_nation said:


> I only have one troy ounce ingot of silver...I use it to test for poison whenever I go to a bar or someplace someone takes me to that raises my suspicion:candle:
> 
> if it turns black, I bolt for the door...and yes, I've bolted before


 
You really need to start going to a better class of bars.  

Nice looking little light. I've got a purple on order for my wife.


----------



## AyeMayanor (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Illum (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



BigBluefish said:


> You really need to start going to a better class of bars.
> 
> Nice looking little light. I've got a purple on order for my wife.




recommend a source for future reference?


----------



## swxb12 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



AyeMayanor said:


>





CountyComm setup for teh win 

Stunning shot of the blue, btw.


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Do you guys still use 800x600 resolutions or something?


----------



## swxb12 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Tao said:


> Do you guys still use 800x600 resolutions or something?



Oversized pics (don't quite recall the max allowance, or where the rule is stated) are taken down by moderators.

Tao, is that a shotgun?


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



swxb12 said:


> Tao, is that a shotgun?



Sure is...


----------



## roymail (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I don't think I've ever seen a vent rib 18" 870 barrel... pretty cool! :huh:


----------



## Gunner12 (May 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

The limit of pictures on this site is still 800 x 600.

Great picture guys!

Anyone have a Fenix they are willing to donate so I can have one to take a picture of?:naughtyJ/K)


----------



## Tao (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



roymail said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a vent rib 18" 870 barrel... pretty cool! :huh:



Thanks, yet another advantage of doing all your own custom work. 

More.


----------



## Illum (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



swxb12 said:


> Oversized pics (don't quite recall the max allowance, or where the rule is stated) are taken down by moderators.
> 
> Tao, is that a shotgun?



800x800, read Siglines/avatars/images part C


----------



## roymail (May 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Tao, nice pics and sweet scattergun... excellent custom work! Who makes that stock?

Oh, and nice flashlight access/attachment on the forend, too.

Sorry to get off topic here. :wave:


----------



## streetmaster (May 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## LED-holic (May 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Sweet lights and pics, streetmaster!!


----------



## streetmaster (May 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



LED-holic said:


> Sweet lights and pics, streetmaster!!


Thanks.  I was bored yesterday. 

btw, going into the hospital for major surgery today. See you guys in a week or so. :wave:


----------



## LED-holic (May 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Thanks.  I was bored yesterday.
> 
> btw, going into the hospital for major surgery today. See you guys in a week or so. :wave:


Wow. Best of luck, and prayers for a quick recovery!!!


----------



## TONY M (May 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Thanks.  I was bored yesterday.
> 
> btw, going into the hospital for major surgery today. See you guys in a week or so. :wave:


Hope all goes well Streetmaster!

All the best.


----------



## streetmaster (May 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Thanks guys. Sorry I hi-jacked the thread. Here's another pic to get back on topic. :devil:


----------



## e2x2e (May 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



LED-holic said:


> Wow. Best of luck, and prayers for a quick recovery!!!


+999999

Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Gado (May 29, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Here a few more of my L1D in action oo: (Smooth reflector)


----------



## LED-holic (May 30, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

It's amazing these lights can survive in water like that.


----------



## Gado (May 30, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Soapy water?


----------



## Illum (May 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

or graywater....
surprisingly enough laundry discharge works awesome, and that water disinfects too. Its the psychological barrier that you first have to overcome thats hard


----------



## EV_007 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Lots of nice pics. Love the multi-colored ones. Here a shot I took awhile back.


----------



## EV_007 (May 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



WadeF said:


> By request, the Fenix E01s:




Love the multi-colors. Nice shot and collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## streetmaster (May 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



WadeF said:


> By request, the Fenix E01s:



I hope to have all of them some day. Maybe Fenix will come out with some NEW colors too!


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My P1D


----------



## Illum (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



StarHalo said:


> My P1D



lemme guess, you cheated and use a UV light didn't you :nana:
really though, the blue looks very well, almost like in an abyss...boasting a Q5


----------



## StarHalo (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Nope, I don't even own a UV light, but I do own a camera that'll do a thirty second shutter  The blue light is courtesy a blue filter from a MX991/U in front of a Lighthound keychain light that was flashed for about half a second.


----------



## LED-holic (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Great photos all.

I'm a photo novice so here's my shameful AAA photo of my lights:






From left to right, Aurora R2, Gold / Purple E01, E0, LF2X, L0D Q4

I love them all. :kiss:


----------



## bondr006 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Nice little AAA collection there:thumbsup:


----------



## gopajti (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## gopajti (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Ice (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Nice pictures!


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Wow gopajti, I can't compete with that. Nice pictures, and lights. Here's a few of one of my E01's. I love this light, I use it more than any of my lights.


----------



## edap617 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## benplaut (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My first fenix, and I like! Tied a sort of hangman's noose around the body that extends out into a lanyard, because I don't really trust the (single) hole on the tailcap...


----------



## BlueBirdTS (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My pictures aren't really up to par since I was using a cheap digital camera, but here's a look at my dad's E01.


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

OK, so I've posted a few of these elsewhere in the past...by why not again here (since the thread seems appropriate)? 

And since it's almost midnight, it's time I hopped on the bike for a quick spin through the neighborhood . . .


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

And since I don't have a photo of myself in cycling mode, I'll substitute my daughter (with a triple Fenix L2D setup).


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

OMG, I love it! That's some of the best utilization of flashlights I have ever seen. You've got some serious money into all those Fenix's. Great choice in my opinion. That is *SO COOL* that you have your daughter set up as well. How many Fenix's do you have? I am seriously impressed.:twothumbs


----------



## brunt_sp (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


> OK, so I've posted a few of these elsewhere in the past...by why not again here (since the thread seems appropriate)?
> 
> And since it's almost midnight, it's time I hopped on the bike for a quick spin through the neighborhood . . .


Great photos. Where did you get that mount on the right ? Ah I've just seen it on the Fenix web site.


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> OMG, I love it! That's some of the best utilization of flashlights I have ever seen. You've got some serious money into all those Fenix's. Great choice in my opinion. That is *SO COOL* that you have your daughter set up as well. How many Fenix's do you have? I am seriously impressed.:twothumbs


 
OK, I have a confession to make. I own only three of the Fenix L2Ds. This is just showing them in different configurations (so, by my count it looks like eight of them . . . which I'd be happy to own, though -- and I'm sure my Fenix dealer would be somewhat happy about that, too...  ). 

But the L2Ds do work seriously well for me -- as bike lights AND flashlights. 

The idea to use them for cycling came from both here in the Transportation Lighting (Bicycle) forum and from the Bike Forums Electronics, Lighting, and Gadgets forum. It was suggested to me there (in the Bike Forums in 2007) with a pointer here (Candlepower Forums) for more info, and I went with it. 

On the helmet lighting, I really use only one on the helmet (with two on the bike's handlebar). The three-on-helmet setup more than doubles the weight of the helmet as I recall, so I don't actually use it that way in my real riding . . . except for a "play test" trip or two where my helmet light was MORE than adequate (if heavy to use at the same time, at least in comparison to its relatively light normal weight). 

My little girl WANTS to keep those lights. Fortunately, she's too young at age 6 to do any serious night riding, so they're mine for the time being. I'm just getting her used to the idea of using them on our own street as practice for the real thing at some point down the line. So, I've got the feeling we will own more of them at some point (unless a nicer option surfaces at some point, which could very well be the case at the rate improvements in light technology are taking place -- could be another Fenix model or something completely different, you never know).


----------



## kaichu dento (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


>


What brightness settings are you using and how many hours are you getting out of them?

Killer setup! :twothumbs


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



brunt_sp said:


> Great photos. Where did you get that mount on the right ? Ah I've just seen it on the Fenix web site.


 
Thanks, and yes, you've got the source. The Lockblock (on the left) is generally used for attaching the L2D to the handlebar. The Bikeblock (on the right) is what I use for attaching the L2D to my particular helmet -- but depending on the configuration of the helmet, you might need either a Lockblock or a Bikeblock to attach a flashlight (if using those particular types of attachments and if using a helmet that will accept one or the other of those). 

The Lockblocks give you a perpendicular attachment (to whatever you're attaching to) and the Bikeblocks give you a parallel attachment. Both are a bit more high profile (that is, stick up a bit higher) than some people like (citing arguable safety concerns), but they work just fine and are a nice, secure, and inexpensive option for helmet flashlight attachment. I especially like them on the bike handlebars since I can remove the L2D lights so quickly/easily and leave the Lockblocks on the bike if I choose. 

I've got a separate web page set up here that shows two different styles of bike helmets, one set up with a Lockblock and one with a Bikeblock (both with Fenix L2D flashlights attached). 

TwoFish Lockblocks, Bikeblocks, and Bicycle Helmets


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



kaichu dento said:


> What brightness settings are you using and how many hours are you getting out of them?
> 
> Killer setup! :twothumbs


 
We've done quite a bit of discussing of these items in the Transportation Lighting (Bicycle) forum, so I won't bog this thread down much more than I've already done (), but I run them in Turbo mode at almost all times. When you're riding (especially later at night as air temperatures drop), you have a natural air cooling system operating and it really does keep the lights to what I consider an easily usable temperature even when running on Turbo. At least, they never get overly warm to the touch. 

On run times, I usually do my night riding just to stretch my legs for a while when I'm working long hours at my PC (I do a lot of late night work from the home) so I tend to take relatively short rides to break up long stretches of sitting, and I personally don't tend to ride more than about an hour at a time. I carry extra batteries for any extended time, but I usually don't push the limits of what one set of batteries offers beyond one hour -- then I switch out batteries if I want to ride significantly longer. I usually run Powerex 2700 rechargeables, and I think I can get a couple hour's runtime if I really push it, but I don't ever really push one set of batteries to exhaustion.


----------



## snala (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I use a Fenix L2D-CE handlebars and and a Q5 on the helmet for mountain bike racing. Both get over two hours on turbo on 2600 mah energisers and never get hot. They go into low mode when the batteries start running out so never just go dark on you either.
Just tied on with rubber bands to the handlebars looped over or i use the $15 Fenix plastic mount. A 50 mm foldback clip zip tied to the helmet holds it really well up there too. Rain and mud isn't a problem and light spread seems about right. I've got a T1 which I use as well but the runtime isn't as good. 
I also use these lights for shooting as well attached to the rifle scope. Are good for out to 50m which is ample for rabbits and posssums.


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

As a side note, for those of us who do any cycling and use the a Fenix (or other light) on our helmets, the bike helmet setup makes for a pretty nice headlamp -- outside of cycling -- in a pinch. I don't own a decent, dedicated headlamp (I hope to remedy that soon), but I'll occasionally just put on my bike helmet with the Fenix attached when I need hands-free light at night out in the yard or in the attic or wherever. Just another situation where I've found the L2D useful. One of 'em will do, but if I really needed to light things up I could go the route of using two or three...


----------



## Sardaukar (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## orcinus (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

What happened to that L2D?


----------



## Sardaukar (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



orcinus said:


> What happened to that L2D?



I was using it as a weaponlight. Had to increase the thickness of the body so that it would fit into a flashlight mount.


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

OK, one last photo of a more controversial Fenix combo setup.


----------



## Sardaukar (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


> OK, one last photo of a more controversial Fenix combo setup.



Why controversial?


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> Why controversial?


 
Maybe it's because of my unorthodox manner of attaching the L2Ds to extended spacebars on this particular bike rather than directly to the handlebar. 

Some in the cycling community consider that a no-no . . . :tsk:


----------



## guiri (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Lermite said:


> There are nine Fenix on this image:



So, why do you have duplicates and triplicates of certain lights?

George


----------



## guiri (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



datiLED said:


> Here is a picture of the Fenix T1 that I got to torture test.



Man, I don't know if i could do that..


----------



## guiri (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



RobertM said:


> Here are some of my L0D Q4 when I first bought it. Enjoy.
> 
> All can be found in my .Mac web gallery



Robert, where did you get that script for your gallery? Pretty damn cool


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My first Fenix, not my last


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I like this L2D photo, too. Roughly a 3x magnification (Canon MP-E 65mm macro lens).


----------



## Illum (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



abarth_1200 said:


> My first Fenix, not my last



I think your window has too much oil on it


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

lol CD reflected into lens then a quick PS to tidy it up


----------



## Mike V (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My keys:


----------



## streetmaster (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Mike V said:


> My keys:


Nice Atwood. Did you remove the ano from your Fenix?


----------



## abarth_1200 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

looks to me that you drive a vauxhall, correct me if im wrong


----------



## varuscelli (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Nice Atwood. Did you remove the ano from your Fenix?


 
Maybe that photo was meant for the Keychain Pics thread in the Keychain Tools forum of the Every Day Carry Forums. Er...or maybe here.


----------



## Ctrain (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Geez... You guys have so much to answer for...

9:00 Arrive at work
9:05 Load up CPF
9:10 Stumble across this thread
9:15 Find fenix-store.com
9:22 ORDER P1D CE 

Was such an impulse buy... how does this compare to a SureFire E1B?

Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## guiri (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Ctrain said:


> Geez... You guys have so much to answer for...
> 
> 9:00 Arrive at work
> 9:05 Load up CPF
> ...



That's what I told them...

You might be a crackhead if... https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/202206


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Ctrain said:


> 9:22 ORDER P1D CE
> 
> Was such an impulse buy... how does this compare to a SureFire E1B?



I own a pair of P1Ds (one CE/P4, one Q5); generally speaking the CE is slightly dimmer than an E1B and the Q5 is slightly brighter, however it comes down to distance - the E1B's optic makes it a thrower, whereas the P1 is more floody/general use. So for nearer things, the P1 is brighter, distant things the E1B. The P1's beam profile is pretty much the standard, enough of a hotspot for some throw, yet floody enough for walking or indoor use.

Everyone should have at least one P1 in their EDC collection though, just for the bang-for-the-buck plus the size-to-output ratio. It's a guaranteed crowdpleaser every time when people see that much light coming out of such a small device.


----------



## desertrat21 (Jul 18, 2008)

*A couple of recent photos*

Fenix and Fenix Outfitters donated 10 flashlights for the first annual field outing of Herp Conservation Unlimited, a national group of reptile and amphibian enthusiasts/researchers. I took this photo for a review I did of some of the lights that were donated. The snake is a gray-banded kingsnake and it occurs in the Chihuahuan desert of west Texas, southern New Mexico, and northern Mexico.






My beautifully floody TK10:


----------



## Stromberg (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Here's my new E01 with GP ReCyko and 1€ coin for size reference. Nice little backup light for my keyring:


----------



## Ctrain (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

so... how would a TK10 compare to say my modified C2 with a Q5... I gues it would be similar would it? what about the build quality?

I feel like I'm cheating on surefire... feel dirty but lovin it!

I guess what I'm asking would a thru and thru surefire nut love these lights?


----------



## guiri (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Wow, that is a pretty snake and I dont even like snakes. Is it one of the good ones (king snakes are non venomous, right?)

Are they mean or can you pet them so to speak?


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



guiri said:


> Wow, that is a pretty snake and I dont even like snakes. Is it one of the good ones (king snakes are non venomous, right?)
> 
> Are they mean or can you pet them so to speak?


 
I guess I could Photoshop a Fenix into this picture, but it would be cheating. 

This set of snakes is like a candy cane collection brought to life. (Photo taken by me a couple of years back at the East Texas Herpetological Society Annual Convention in Houston, Texas.) 

Sorry for the thread drift! (I'll couch it as, "Reasons to own a Fenix.")


----------



## Ctrain (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Seriously someone help me... Have now just aquired the TK10....
I may also have to get an L1D for the girlfriend to smooth over explaining why 2 lights will shortly turn up in the mail... 

My name is Clint and I'm a flashaholic...


----------



## guiri (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

(everyone at the same time..)

Hi Clint!


----------



## guiri (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Brother snake handler. What do you do with those snakes? I assume they're all alive, right?

The shot that I liked, was that real? Very cool though.

How many of those in plastic are venomous?


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



guiri said:


> Brother snake handler. What do you do with those snakes? I assume they're all alive, right?
> 
> The shot that I liked, was that real? Very cool though.
> 
> How many of those in plastic are venomous?


 
I suspect that desertrat21 would likely be better at answering the questions...but these were all for sale at a reptile show. All alive, none venomous, most -- I think -- corn snakes with maybe some king snakes mixed in. I'm not fully certain about the mix of snakes in the shot. Very colorful, quite beautiful actually. People keep them, raise, them breed them, sell them.


----------



## guiri (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Ah, I got mixed up. I just assumed you were desert rat and didn't look


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



guiri said:


> Ah, I got mixed up. I just assumed you were desert rat and didn't look


 
Ha! No problem. That's what happens when two separate guys post separate snake pics to the same page of the same Fenix thread... 

I've seen that kind of thing before...and it's never pretty.


----------



## guiri (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Scary, venom everywhere..


----------



## gopajti (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Argh! 

Every time I see a P1D up close, I want one. Especially when the photos look that good. :thumbsup:


----------



## desertrat21 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



guiri said:


> Brother snake handler. What do you do with those snakes? I assume they're all alive, right?
> 
> The shot that I liked, was that real? Very cool though.
> 
> How many of those in plastic are venomous?


 
The kingsnake in the photo with the TK11 is non-venomous. They're very tractable snakes... not offering at all to bite. The snakes in varuscelli's post are all non-venomous as well. I see Pueblan milk snakes, Nelson's milk snakes (normal and albino), corn snakes, hognose snakes, a Tarahumara mountain kingsnake, and some California kingsnakes (normal and albino) to the far left. They're all pretty commonly kept in captivity.


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



desertrat21 said:


> The snakes in varuscelli's post are all non-venomous as well. I see Pueblan milk snakes, Nelson's milk snakes (normal and albino), corn snakes, hognose snakes, a Tarahumara mountain kingsnake, and some California kingsnakes (normal and albino) to the far left. They're all pretty commonly ket in captivity.


 
I told you that desertrat21 would be better an identifying them than I would.


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Saw this pic from page 5 by Mr. varuscelli and couldnt avoid this comparison. Jar Jar!


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

LOL


----------



## orcinus (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

That's Fen Fen. His metallic, photon laden cousin.


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



richardcpf said:


> Saw this pic from page 5 by Mr. varuscelli and couldnt avoid this comparison. Jar Jar!


 
Yes, I've been thinking just about the same thing for quite some time now (since creating the avatar). It's an eerily reptilian/robotic looking image. 

I've been seriously considering photo-morphing them into one Borg-like being. Jar Jar Borg Illuminatus, or something to that effect. 

PS...mine can shoot beams of light out of his eyeballs.


----------



## LED-holic (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


> Yes, I've been thinking just about the same thing for quite some time now (since creating the avatar). It's an eerily reptilian/robotic looking image.
> 
> I've been seriously considering photo-morphing them into one Borg-like being. Jar Jar Borg Illuminatus, or something to that effect.


LOL I'd love to see that!


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



LED-holic said:


> LOL I'd love to see that!


 
I'm just glad someone finally posted the resemblance. 

Now that it's out there, I can relax a bit and stop spending so much time worrying about it.


----------



## guiri (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Dat dere is funny, I don't care who you are..


----------



## lio (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

i would like to see a p2d next to a p1d, does any one have a picture?


----------



## StarHalo (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



lio said:


> i would like to see a p2d next to a p1d, does any one have a picture?








Left: *JetBeam Jet II I.B.S.*, Center: *Fenix P2D* (Rebel 100), Right: *Fenix P1D* (Q5)


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


> I've been seriously considering photo-morphing them into one Borg-like being. Jar Jar Borg Illuminatus, or something to that effect.


 


LED-holic said:


> LOL I'd love to see that!


 
This is to the amateurish side, but...






I didn't want to post too large a version on the forum, but for the larger and slower version, you can see it here:

Jar Jar Fenix Illuminatus


----------



## orcinus (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I somehow find it more similar to Johnny Five (if anyone still remembers that guy):


----------



## bondr006 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Or maybe Wall-e?


----------



## orcinus (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

WALL-E is a shameless Johnny 5 ripoff


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



orcinus said:


> WALL-E is a shameless Johnny 5 ripoff


Haha, just a little bit of a ripp-off  

Yes, I remember Johnny Five, your showing *our* age 

lol, Orcinus look at our post counts!


----------



## orcinus (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Yes, I remember Johnny Five, your showing *our* age



Not really, i was a _really_ small kid back then :nana:


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



orcinus said:


> Not really, i was a _really_ small kid back then :nana:


Ouch. :touche:

The movie came out in '86, that would have put me at around 23. Argh.. 

We've gone way off-topic, my apologies to the OP.

Here's a Fenix picture to bring us back.


----------



## gopajti (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Yes, I remember Johnny Five, your showing *our* age


 


orcinus said:


> Not really, i was a _really_ small kid back then :nana:


 
The first robot that I most clearly and vividly remember used to say, "Danger, Will Robinson, Danger!" (Robot B9). 

There were others before him (like Robby the Robot and Gort), but I don't think I actually saw them the year they came out... 

And despite their advanced technology, I don't think any of them had access to a Fenix. :naughty:


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Oops, double post/database error...


----------



## varuscelli (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Sorry...just temporarily carried away with figuring out morphing. 

And this is a better visual fit to my Fenix setup than Jar Jar.


----------



## Sardaukar (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## streetmaster (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Now that's the coolest Fenix pics I have EVER seen! :bow:


----------



## edap617 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Sarratt (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

http://picasaweb.google.com/remarksfromcanada

Does this work ? 

I'm never sure where to upload pics.


----------



## Illum (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

awesome pics guys! :twothumbs:


----------



## Sardaukar (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Sardaukar (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## edap617 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## edap617 (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Sardaukar (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## qip (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## streetmaster (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



qip said:


>


I have the exact same set with the caps and everything. Except for the L0D. The P2D is my most recent addition, it's amazing how small it is and it puts out the full brightness of the L2D (180 lumens!)


----------



## qip (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

pretty much all anyone really needs i think :twothumbs , covered 1AA/2AA/AAA/cr123 now if only fenix came out with a turbohead for throw


----------



## HoopleHead (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

great photos Sardaukar!


----------



## gopajti (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## jeffreyliu838 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Might not be the place to ask, but I don't really want to bother the forums with a topic asking such a small question. 

Are the L1t and L2t heads the same? I saw the pic of the "p2t" and it looks pretty cool. So just pop a L1t head and cap onto a P2 body? 

Is there an estimate for the battery life of the light? 

Thanks.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Hi Jeffery,

I responded to your PM.



jeffreyliu838 said:


> Might not be the place to ask, but I don't really want to bother the forums with a topic asking such a small question.
> 
> Are the L1t and L2t heads the same? I saw the pic of the "p2t" and it looks pretty cool. So just pop a L1t head and cap onto a P2 body?
> 
> ...


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



gopajti said:


>


 
Nice... :thumbsup:

And it's good to see you were willing to adopt a NiteCore into the group, thus exhibiting your unbiased nature. 

Definitely a cool collection of Fenix (plus a NiteCore) lights.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



edap617 said:


>


 


edap617 said:


>


 
Nice finds! 

I need to start checking the potted plants in my neighborhood, too. 

(All you usually find are house keys...  )


----------



## HKJ (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

It is some time ago I last posted a picture of my Fenix collection, it has grown a bit since, so I decided to take a new picture:


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Very nice, HKJ. :twothumbs

You must really like the E01. Of course, at that price, what's not to like? Everyone should own and entire set -- and it looks like you do.  (One for every place you might need one, eh?)


----------



## HKJ (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


> Very nice, HKJ. :twothumbs
> 
> You must really like the E01. Of course, at that price, what's not to like? Everyone should own and entire set -- and it looks like you do.  (One for every place you might need one, eh?)



Maybe I got a few more lights, than I need .

And because this thread is for Fenix pictures, the above picture only shows my Fenix lights .


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

A flashaholic that claims he's got more lights than he needs??? Isn't a statement like that grounds for banning, or at least censure?  Like a bad influence on the newbies or something...:shakehead Take my word for it HKJ.....you don't have enough lights, and that's all you should ever claim around here :devil: How are you supposed to justify buying new lights if you openly and shamefully claim you have more than you need anyway? :nana:

Nice picture and collection btw :thumbsup:



HKJ said:


> Maybe I got a few more lights, than I need .


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



HKJ said:


> Maybe I got a few more lights, than I need .


 
No! That sounds like someone else talkin'... 

I only see about 10 or 12 in your collection that I'd like to have. :thumbsup:


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



bondr006 said:


> A flashaholic that claims he's got more lights than he needs??? Isn't a statement like that grounds for banning, or at least censure?


 
If he gets banned, can I keep his flashlights or will it be a free-for-all?

Let me just see what happens...


----------



## Rossymeister (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Polished L0D-Q4:






Polished L0D-Q4 Emitter:


----------



## Illum (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

:thinking:
did fenix change their Q4 batches? my Q4 doesn't have a silver back to it


----------



## Rossymeister (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Illum_the_nation said:


> :thinking:
> did fenix change their Q4 batches? my Q4 doesn't have a silver back to it



Upon Closer Examination,All Of The Fenix Lights That I Have In My Possession Have Silver Backs.

Only My NDI Has A Yellow Back


----------



## HKJ (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



bondr006 said:


> A flashaholic that claims he's got more lights than he needs??? Isn't a statement like that grounds for banning, or at least censure?  Like a bad influence on the newbies or something...:shakehead Take my word for it HKJ.....you don't have enough lights, and that's all you should ever claim around here :devil: How are you supposed to justify buying new lights if you openly and shamefully claim you have more than you need anyway?



I did not say that I had enough light, just that I have a bit more than needed. 



varuscelli said:


> I only see about 10 or 12 in your collection that I'd like to have. :thumbsup:





varuscelli said:


> If he gets banned, can I keep his flashlights or will it be a free-for-all?


*HANDS OF MY LIGHTS* 

I your like my Fenix lights, I dare not think about what your would nap of my other lights:






I probably need better security!


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



HKJ said:


> I your like my Fenix lights, I dare not think about what your would nap of my other lights:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
To quote an old Monty Python sketch, "It's people like you what cause unrest."


----------



## Sardaukar (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Sardaukar (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## gopajti (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Nice shots of the E20! PS - gopajti - nice line of flashlights you own!! Especially for someone who just joined in April and is in Hungary!!!


----------



## gopajti (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Another bicycle handlebar setup, thanks to one of our CPF friends who decided to part with some of his flashlights. This is a bit over the top (perhaps). I got the two extra L2Ds to set up a second bike, but decided to play around for a bit with a setup of four L2Ds on one handlebar via two Viewpoint Spacebars. In reality this throws out a nice wall of light and is significant step up in nighttime viewing as compared to my two-L2D setup. 











This next overexposed shot was taken against a backdrop that was about three to four feet away from the handlebar and shows the "swath" of the lights that at riding distance actually does make a really nice, wider combined beam across and down the road. The difference in light between two and four L2Ds is substantial. On the handlebar, the lights are not only spaced apart but "splayed" out a bit because of the left/right angle of the handlebar itself, so a significantly wider path of light is seen out in front of the bike, but without any real discernible loss at any point in the middle...the beams wash very nicely into one another.


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

E.T. phone home...





Low mode





High mode





1x P3D Q5 versus 5x P3D Q5


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Thanks, David. Now if anyone accuses me of showing off, I'll just point them over to your post... 

:nana:

And just so we're clear, I'm only joking -- so, please don't destroy me with your science-fiction-like beams of pure light energy (which it looks like you could do with the simple push of a few buttons). :duck:


----------



## edap617 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Confederate (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## roof (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Very nice those lights. I like that bikelight option (lockblock)!!.

I have a Fenix TK11, gives a bright light. Is stronger than a Inova T4.


----------



## TONY M (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Gopajti, I see you changed the color of the orange ring to black, very good and it now looks better too.

Varuscelli, I saw you're setup on the bikeforums yesterday and I'm temped to order a few more L2Ds (but must control spending).


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



roof said:


> Very nice those lights. I like that bikelight option (lockblock)!!.


 
Lockblock + Fenix is a pretty neat way to go for handlebar flashlight/mounting (and lockblocks or bikeblocks are good for helmet mounting, too, as shown by 4seven's post above -- the choice of which depends on the crossbar configuration on the helmet in question). Lockblocks are inexpensive, quick and easy to use, secure, and require no tools . . . and are readily available via www.4sevens.com.


----------



## 251 (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



TONY M said:


> Gopajti, I see you changed the color of the orange ring to black, very good and it now looks better too.


 
What are the details about this? Is there a black ring in the kit? looks better than the gold...


----------



## Monocrom (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



4sevens said:


> Low mode


 
Finally! ...... A headlamp just for flashaholics! W00t!


----------



## gopajti (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



251 said:


> What are the details about this? Is there a black ring in the kit? looks better than the gold...



https://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=22_85&products_id=528


----------



## 5.0Trunk (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I thought you bought thoses 2 new L2Ds for you daughter? 



varuscelli said:


> Another bicycle handlebar setup, thanks to one of our CPF friends who decided to part with some of his flashlights. This is a bit over the top (perhaps). I got the two extra L2Ds to set up a second bike, but decided to play around for a bit with a setup of four L2Ds on one handlebar via two Viewpoint Spacebars. In reality this throws out a nice wall of light and is significant step up in nighttime viewing as compared to my two-L2D setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



5.0Trunk said:


> I thought you bought thoses 2 new L2Ds for you daughter?


 
I did. For daughter _and_ wife. 

But since I do most of the riding, I also do most of the playing.  

Speaking of which...more photos on another bike to come -- and that bike is not my wife's or my daughter's, either...


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Here's another bike handlebar setup, but not using spacebars -- just four lockblocks and four L2Ds, which would be the simplest way to go for those with enough free space on their handlebar (which not everyone has).


----------



## Illum (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



4sevens said:


> E.T. phone home...



As far as halos goes, shall we call you Saint Chow for now on?


----------



## xevious (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


>


Whoa! You have to be careful you don't blind on-coming traffic!


----------



## xevious (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## JWP_EE (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

What is that?

Heatshrink tubing?


----------



## streetmaster (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Looks like that rubber dip stuff. Can't remember what it's called. :shrug:


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



5.0Trunk said:


> I thought you bought thoses 2 new L2Ds for you daughter?


 




















Tomorrow I have to shop for a *Born To Be Bad* t-shirt for her. 

 :nana:


----------



## Illum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Looks like that rubber dip stuff. Can't remember what it's called. :shrug:



duracoat? doesn't look like it
heatshrinks a good idea though

now that we've seen so many 4xFenix bike-lights, anyone managed to put up 4 Y mounts [8 Fenix lights] AND wear David's hat _just to see what it would look like? _


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Illum_the_nation said:


> now that we've seen so many 4xFenix bike-lights, anyone managed to put up 4 Y mounts [8 Fenix lights] AND wear David's hat _just to see what it would look like? _


 
David's got all the pieces and parts to do that, so I wish he would give it a go just so we could see it. 

If he'd loan me all those lights, I'd volunteer -- but I'm a little bit worried about bursting into flame.


----------



## xevious (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Looks like that rubber dip stuff. Can't remember what it's called. :shrug:


Yep, it's Plasti-dip. You can pick it up at Home Depot. It works really well for coating almost anything. The result is a very tough rubberized material. When I saw how easy it is for even anodized aluminum edging to become chipped from drops onto hard surfaces, I figured an EDC would be a good candidate for some extra protection. This stuff comes in spray form too, but I'd recommend the dipping can version. The great thing about it is that when you're ready to remove it, it can be stripped off without any solvents. You have to use strong physical force, but it'll eventually tear off cleanly (no residue left behind).


----------



## LED-holic (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


> Tomorrow I have to shop for a *Born To Be Bad* t-shirt for her.
> 
> :nana:


LOL your daughter's path will be well lit!!!


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



LED-holic said:


> LOL your daughter's path will be well lit!!!


 
Yeah, that would be one heck of an upgrade to The Fenix Girl's bike. But at 6 years old, I don't think she's quite ready for such a leap in lumens. Probably scare the crap out of the neighbors.  . . . although for that reason alone, I ought to at least let her test it out up and down our street . . .


----------



## gopajti (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


> Sorry...just temporarily carried away with figuring out morphing.
> 
> And this is a better visual fit to my Fenix setup than Jar Jar.




Now that's cool! :goodjob:


And so are all of the rest of the pics of all those cool Fenix lights (as well as the other non Fenix lights represented)...when I get time, I'll have to take a pic or two of my L1D Q5 (soon to be P2D when my new body shows up) and L0D Q4.

Great thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I just posted this elsewhere on the forum in a mostly unrelated thread, but I though that Fenix users might be particularly interested in this concept of using a SureFire F04 diffuser (about a $12 diffuser) on an L2D or other similar Fenix flashlight. The F04 diffuser inner diameter is larger than the Fenix outer diameter, but I'm working on a couple of ways of adapting it to the L2D. 






The following are beam shots from a Fenix L2D and L2D with the SureFire F04 diffuser. 

14mm Canon f/2.8L lens set to f/2.8, shutter speed 1/4 second, distance approximately 12 feet from photo backdrop.

Fenix L2D in turbo mode.






Fenix L2D in turbo mode with SureFire F04 diffuser


----------



## gopajti (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## perungestal (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## TONY M (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Nice pictures gopajti. I just realised that the serial number on my black E01 reads US344652 which is just one digit different to yours however mine has the finer knurling on the body identical to the blue E01 in you're pictures. :thinking:


----------



## MatNeh (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

gopajti, I see you have a lot of Fenix's, which ones do you use the most often? Why both an E01 and a L0D?


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*






Red diffuser
White diffuser
E0 natural
E0 natural
E01 Gold
E01 Blue
P1
L0D RB80 natural
P3D RB100 natural
L2D CE black


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Here's one I had done by the 4sevens guys for my mom for her birthday (she and my dad have been big University of Houston Cougar sports fans for just about as long as I can remember). 

Custom engraved red L0D. Do they do nice work or what? :thumbsup:


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Very nice indeed. :twothumbs


----------



## varuscelli (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> Very nice indeed. :twothumbs


 
I'd highly recommend considering the 4sevens engraving services for suitable flashlight projects/gifts. The work looks great and I think there are a great many flashlights available via 4sevens that can be engraved in some fashion or other, either on flat panels or around the smooth periphery (both of which were done with the L0D above, and that's a pretty tiny body they were dealing with). I'm very happy with the results and my mom was very pleased to get such a neat and more or less "one-of-a-kind" flashlight.


----------



## Lite_me (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


> Custom engraved red L0D. Do they do nice work or what? :thumbsup:
> 
> ​
> ​


 That's awesome!


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



varuscelli said:


> Custom engraved red L0D. Do they do nice work or what? :thumbsup:




Sweet!


----------



## streetmaster (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Dangit, I forgot about that service. I shoulda had something put on the L0D Q4 I just got from them a couple days ago. Oh well, the next one...
Hey, the E01's have a blank flat side don't they. Hmm...:thinking: I can see personalized gifts for Christmas this year. :naughty:


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## mr.vu (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Sardaukar (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## gopajti (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



gopajti said:


> http://imgfrm.index.hu/imgfrm/9/3/6/7/BIG_0004899367.jpg


 
Very nice. 

I just received my three E01s today. Will be using giving them to my kids to wear on Halloween.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## varuscelli (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Hey, have I seen that P1 somewhere before?

http://chows.smugmug.com/gallery/1658514#88417942_nzsyY


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> Very nice.
> 
> I just received my three E01s today. Will be using giving them to my kids to wear on Halloween.


Let me guess, 2 boys, 1 girl. :thinking:


----------



## kts (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I got a P2DQ5 and a L2DQ5, but my LODs is still my most used lights...








My first LOD, a LUX3, is starting to show some wear on the edges after 1 year of keychain carry, but still working like a champ:thumbsup:


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



kaichu dento said:


> Let me guess, 2 boys, 1 girl. :thinking:



2 girls. The olive E01 is for me.



Dad couldn't resist.


----------



## richardcpf (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## edap617 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## santza (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Me&my girlfriends anniversary day. Champagne and P2D RB100:


----------



## Sardaukar (Oct 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*






Some cheap pumpkin light I bought at Target for my kids last year.


----------



## unique (Oct 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Gunner12 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I can finally add pics to this thread!

My first Fenix the E01(thanks to brighterisbetter).





For this one I used a bit of water to negate the effect of the built in optic.


----------



## gopajti (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## erlon (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## unique (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## dioragry (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## gopajti (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## kavvika (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My two newest toys:




Fenix P1D-*R2* w/ rare natural-anodized Leef body (thanks underdust!) and Virgin Mobile TNT! to replace my 5 year old Vox 8500.


----------



## TeamLosi (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

This thread makes me want a Fenix so bad! The T1 is such a nice looking light!


----------



## not_waterproof (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*





I used this photo in Lightweight LED Flashlights for Hiking at Night.


----------



## Amadeus93 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Here are my babies: L0P, L0P-SE, L0Ti, L1P, L1T


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



TeamLosi said:


> This thread makes me want a Fenix so bad! The T1 is such a nice looking light!


If you plan on getting a T1, you better find it now. They don't make them anymore. I was lucky enough to get one of the last ones LightHound had.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Great pictures here! :twothumbs

I thought I'd make something a little bit different...











My LD1 with the red filter shining on the TK10!

Greets,

Henk


----------



## king2penn (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My fenix P2D, L2D & TK11 :devil:











And underwater...


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

P2D Q5 LED close-up.


----------



## Nitroz (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I can say that I am very pleased with the E01 that has ridden on my keychain for about 9 months. Now I know that all my other key chains need one.


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 17, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Still looks pretty good. My olive one is holding up pretty well too.(my black one is in storage) The E01 is worth every penny. Every time I use one of mine, it makes me want to order a couple more!


----------



## sprocket (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Please help a newbie here... Want to post a picture of my Fenix, but can't find the "attatchment button" anywhere? What am I missing?


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

You have to host the picture on a site like Imageshack.us then post the code here.


----------



## sprocket (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Thanks! I think I got it now... Well, if it worked, then here's my trusted companion. It has worked without problems in up to -30 degrees celsius.


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Not seeing a picture...


If you're signed up at imageshack, did you upload your picture to it? If you did, then you need to post the link to it that has the "IMG" tags on either end of it.


----------



## sprocket (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Hm... Still not seeing a picture? I can see it in the forum from my pc.

I'll try again though. Sorry if I end up doubleposting. Is this the correct link?

http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0702tm8.jpg


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



sprocket said:


> Hm... Still not seeing a picture? I can see it in the forum from my pc.
> 
> I'll try again though. Sorry if I end up doubleposting. Is this the correct link?
> 
> http://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0702tm8.jpg



Post #331 is working now, I don't know why it wasn't before. I guess you did it right the first time. Sorry.


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Cool light! Do you notice a difference in brightness with the third cell? Or does it just add runtime?


----------



## Magnus1959 (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Some nice pictures guys! Right now I only have a Fenix TK11 and have a P1D and a E01 on order.


----------



## sprocket (Nov 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Toohotruk said:


> Cool light! Do you notice a difference in brightness with the third cell? Or does it just add runtime?


 

Thanks. No difference in brightness, but as you say, it adds runtime. Also, I think the original P3D body is to small to handle with gloves or mittens(I live north of the polar sircle..), so the extra battery makes it just what I need in length.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Had a day off today so I relaxed taking some photos of my recent purchases.




























and one for the ladies...


----------



## streetmaster (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Great photos. Nice lights too.


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Thanks streetmaster, the PD20 is my favourite out the bunch. All the different settings are great for E.D.C. I can only hold/use in a cigar hold properly,and the lanyard fits great and gives a secure feel. The other lanyard is off one of my knives and I only used it for the pics


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Kingfisher said:


>


 
*Kingfisher -- *I'm **SOLD** on that TK11 of yours!!! Great pics, by the way. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

-Clive


----------



## unique (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

How do you guys get such high quality pictures? Do you do something with the photos or do you guys have really good cameras?


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



unique said:


> How do you guys get such high quality pictures? Do you do something with the photos or do you guys have really good cameras?



I think it's mostly the "really good" cameras. But, if you don't have a $500+ camera, it helps to use extra lighting when taking the picture. I get better results using lots of extra lighting and no flash. With my camera, the flash tends to wash out the color. Hopefully a more experienced camera buff will chime in with some better info.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I'm amazed at all these professional pictures. Also, it's not just the camera. 
A good camera will pick up all the dust. All these pictures are so clean as if
they are done in a professional studio. Lighting makes a big difference too.
I'd be interested in how each picture was setup.


----------



## rockz4532 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

yea, theres a big difference

with my iphone





with my(dad's) Canon EOS Rebel XT








oh and im not so good with camera's, but i used a dewalt florescent light for the closeup pic's


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I'm an amateur using Canon P&S. For me, it's about experimenting with different settings and lighting. Learning the basics of photography helps, although I'm still a little lacking in knowledge there.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

To wind down from work tonight I snapped a few of the new special edition LD01. I took the liberty to give the portraits some artsy titles. Enjoy! 

"Tiny Tower of Power"





"Twin-Carry"





"Stainless Super-imposed Titanium"





"Cold Metals"





"Untitled"





(taken with a simple point and shoot Canon sd550 since I didn't have my dslr handy)


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Nice lights you have there. Especially the Titan


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Magnus, I'm gonna guess you like purple.


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



> Magnus, I'm gonna guess you like purple.


You would be correct sir. Nice pic!


----------



## rockz4532 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

new photos!
(its a green screen)


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Requested by the kids.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I've got to agree: these are arguably some of the most professional photos I've ever seen *anywhere* -- and this includes all of the numerous "Forums" out there on the 'Net. Keep up the great work! :goodjob:

-Clive


----------



## cybersoga (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Fenix TK11


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Fenix TK11


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

TK 11- best looking flashlight ever?:twothumbs


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Magnus1959 said:


> TK 11- best looking flashlight ever?:twothumbs








She's indeed a LOOKER! 
-Clive


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Fenix LOD Q4


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Fenix EO1


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



4sevens said:


> I'd be interested in how each picture was setup.



Missed this. I'm using a home made lightbox similar to one shown on the Strobist blog. Hope links are okay.

http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html

My lighting is two 250 watt work lights.






Edit: Realized after looking that my lights are actually 500 watts. Talk about hot.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Between *Sardaukar's* *photo* of that superlative flashlight trio and *Magnus1959's* compelling *shot* (pun intended) of that _exquisite_ laser-outfitted Glock and TK11 torch . . . I would like to state here - _and for the record_ - if either of you are not already doing so professionally, you *SHOULD* seriously consider switching/augmenting your present careers for that of photography!

Your work *ROCKS!!! *:goodjob:

-Clive


----------



## mr_maurice (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Quick vector graphics allowed ? If so:



Yeah, cheap camera too..


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> Missed this. I'm using a home made lightbox similar to one shown on the Strobist blog. Hope links are okay.
> 
> http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/07/how-to-diy-10-macro-photo-studio.html
> 
> My lighting is two 250 watt work lights.



Great picture! Now we know your secret.:devil: Time for me to make a light box. I love taking macro pics of my lights. This will make it even more fun. Thanks for the tip.:thanks:


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Great picture! Now we know your secret.:devil: Time for me to make a light box. I love taking macro pics of my lights. This will make it even more fun. Thanks for the tip.:thanks:



Glad to help. :twothumbs


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Fenix TK20 with Jack Black:





And a RARE shot of Fenix TK20 stripped:





Curious to see that it´s body is not that thick all over the tube, but just near the tailclickie. It´s still heavy and sturdy as always, but since this stripped shot is not common, I´ve decided to put here because I remember I saw someone asking for it... 

:thumbsup:

Oh, I removed it´s rubber band to change for the new one (withou the rotating space), sent me free by the outstading guys at Fenix Store! Thanks a lot!


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Federal LG said:


> And a RARE shot of Fenix TK20 stripped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmmmm.... flashlight porn.:naughty:


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Mmmmm.... flashlight porn.:naughty:





Flashporn rules!


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Federal LG said:


> And a RARE shot of Fenix TK20 stripped:



Hmm, removing the grip like that actually makes it look far better.. cut some knurling on that center section, and you'd really have something..


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Mmmmm.... flashlight porn.:naughty:


 
Wrap some friction tape around that naked body for excellent grip.

Would that make it S&M flashlight porn?


----------



## Toohotruk (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



StarHalo said:


> Hmm, removing the grip like that actually makes it look far better.. cut some knurling on that center section, and you'd really have something..



Definitely! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Federal LG said:


> Fenix TK20 with Jack Black:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good looking light. Can't make up my mind if I want the yellow or the grey. Thought I wanted the yellow till I seen your pic.


----------



## deranged_coder (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Swapping parts between an L1D-CE, P2D-CE and Leatherman LGX 200 (L1T v2.0 re-branded?):


----------



## Kabuse (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Fenix L2D Premium 100 with some other stuff:


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



StarHalo said:


> Hmm, removing the grip like that actually makes it look far better.. cut some knurling on that center section, and you'd really have something..



Not for me... without the thick rubber grip, the tube becames really thin for my big hands. Unless I wrap something thick around the tube, just a thin layer of grip "something" will let the light too thin/small for my hands...


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Magnus1959 said:


> That is a good looking light. Can't make up my mind if I want the yellow or the grey. Thought I wanted the yellow till I seen your pic.



I choose grey, because yellow appears too much...

But take it! It´s a superb light. I´m in love with mine! It´s sturdy, solid, and have a LOT of throw for a 2xAA light.

In fact, I´m thinking buy another one... :naughty:


----------



## zzz (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/3101118197_c0f0a52f41.jpg


----------



## gopajti (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## electrothump (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



katsyonak said:


>



Very nice image, but those cactus glochids bring back some bad memories. 

DN


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



gopajti said:


> http://i37.tinypic.com/4lp0xv.jpg



Nice knife.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> Nice knife.


 
*+1* :thumbsup: / -Clive


----------



## Chewy (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



gopajti said:


>



gopajti- Mind if I use this as my avatar?


----------



## StarHalo (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Fenix P2D "Mule" (details here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/201611 )


----------



## gopajti (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Chewy said:


> gopajti- Mind if I use this as my avatar?



yes, of course


----------



## Henk_Lu (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My two TK20, yellow one is mine, grey one has my wife. The lanyard is from an Olight M20, as Fenix doesn't include one... :sigh:











Unfortunately, my camera is not up to my flashlights... :candle:


----------



## krevo (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*






My daily carry.


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



krevo said:


> http://img132.imageshack.us/img132/3466/img0969hw1.jpg
> 
> My daily carry.



Nice. Wish I could CCW, too.

Tried something new with the lighting:


----------



## digitaldave (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



krevo said:


> My daily carry.



Nice choice of watch .


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> *Wish I could CCW, too.*


 
*You're not alone, Sardaukar!* The People's Republic of Kalifornia have other ideas, however, which is just one (an _important_ one) of the reasons that I'll be moving to another state in the not-too-distant future ... and you can _bet_ it'll be a *SHALL-ISSUE* state!!! :thumbsup:
Once moved-in, I'd immediately augment my gun collection with the following toys (for starters...): 


*Les_Baer_H.C._40* *<= Love at first sight!*

*1*
*H&K_Mk23* *<= Imagine trying to carry THIS concealed! *

*1* *2* *3* *4* *5* *<= Sure wouldn't mind having that little "bonus" barrel attachment *
*Taurus_The_Judge_-_4510TKR*

*1* *2*
*Nighthawk_Custom_Tactical* *<= A way-beyond "decent" bolt-action rifle*

See the feature article in the February 2009 issue of _*Shooting Times*_ on pages 42-47
Cheers! :twothumbs 

-Clive


----------



## Electric Factory (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


>


 GREAT picture.

I must admit I hadn't considered buying a Fenix until reading through this thread, many Fenix fans here at CPF.

Sardaukar, very nice looking collection, please tell me; which should be my first Fenix- the T1, TK10 or TK11 ?


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Electric Factory said:


> GREAT picture.
> 
> I must admit I hadn't considered buying a Fenix until reading through this thread, many Fenix fans here at CPF.
> 
> Sardaukar, very nice looking collection, please tell me; which should be my first Fenix- the T1, TK10 or TK11 ?



Hard to choose. For output, I'd pick the TK11 R2. For carry, I'd pick the T1. I actually prefer carrying it bezel up. I say buy both.


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



AA6TZ said:


> *You're not alone, Sardaukar!* The People's Republic of Kalifornia have other ideas, however, which is just one (an _important_ one) of the reasons that I'll be moving to another state in the not-too-distant future ... and you can _bet_ it'll be a *SHALL-ISSUE* state!!! :thumbsup:
> Once moved-in, I'd immediately augment my gun collection with the following toys (for starters...):
> 
> 
> ...



That's quite a list you have there. You could always move to a county friendlier to CCW.


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

One of my oldest Fenix lights.


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> That's quite a list you have there. You could always move to a *county* friendlier to CCW.


 
Hi *Sardaukar* -- Given the powers that be in Califiornia ... for gun owners, there's little/no other choice _but_ to move to another state (astronomically high taxes and leftists/liberals/socialists, notwithstanding).  :hairpull: :santa:

There really _are_ some "nifty" items on that list, few of which could be purchased (legally) while living here in *The Land of Fruits & Nuts*. I'm really and truly concerned, okay _afraid_ to think of what things will be like for gun owners after the up-coming "Administration of change" takes power.




> Hard to choose. For output, I'd pick the TK11 R2. For carry, I'd pick the T1. I actually prefer carrying it bezel up. I say buy both.


 
My sentiments exactly! I'll be purchasing a *TK11B-R2* when it becomes available. I own a *T1* and have nothing but the very best things to say about it. (That we've pretty much all heard before, so I'll cut to the chase and say it's one _helluva_ torch and leave it at that! :thumbsup

Cheers!

-Clive


----------



## Igor Porto (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 21, 2008)

*Hey Igor --*

Now *that's* what I call _*luxury*_ compact carry! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Exceptional photo of, well, _exceptional_ gear. :goodjob: 

-Clive


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Old weaponlight for one of my rifles.


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Bump this up with a couple of B/W's of my latest Fenix....






















....And a color one


----------



## Igor Porto (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Hey Igor --*



AA6TZ said:


> Now *that's* what I call _*luxury*_ compact carry! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> Exceptional photo of, well, _exceptional_ gear. :goodjob:
> 
> -Clive



Thanks Clive!


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> Old weaponlight for one of my *rifles*.


 
Has the thundering report from your *rifle* ever caused any permanent damage to your *scope**?*   

-Clive


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Hey Igor --*



Igor Porto said:


> Thanks Clive!


 
You're most welcome, Igor!

Hope you continue to enjoy many more years of _"having a *BLAST*"_ with that *fine* *Glock* of *yours*!!! :thumbsup: :twothumbs

-Clive


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Kingfisher said:


> Bump this up with a couple of B/W's of my latest Fenix....


 
*Kingfisher* -- You could _sell magzines_ with *this* extraordinary photo on their covers!

BTW -- I really appreciate (and used to collect) wristwatches and pocket watches and, as such, truly enjoyed the artistic contrast created/displayed between the pocket watch and the flashlight in your B&W photo. Beautiful work. Stunning, actually.

Cheers! :goodjob: :thanks:

-Clive


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 21, 2008)

*Hey krevo --*



krevo said:


> My daily carry.


 
*Something* tells me you won't be getting robbed/mugged anytime soon! 

-Clive


----------



## Igor Porto (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: Hey Igor --*



AA6TZ said:


> You're most welcome, Igor!
> 
> Hope you continue to enjoy many more years of _"having a *BLAST*"_ with that *fine* *Glock* of *yours*!!! :thumbsup: :twothumbs
> 
> -Clive



Ohhh man, I'm having a blast with this Glock. I gave it to myself for birthday/Christmas  , and I'm still in love with it. Actually the Fenix was a present too, and that's a great light!


----------



## Kingfisher (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



AA6TZ said:


> *Kingfisher* -- You could _sell magzines_ with *this* extraordinary photo on their covers!
> 
> BTW -- I really appreciate (and used to collect) wristwatches and pocket watches and, as such, truly enjoyed the artistic contrast created/displayed between the pocket watch and the flashlight in your B&W photo. Beautiful work. Stunning, actually.
> 
> ...



Thanks Clive


----------



## gopajti (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Details about the battery-case please.


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Looks like an Pelican 1010 with an ''15 battery insert''.


----------



## gopajti (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Monocrom said:


> Details about the battery-case please.



Pelican 1010 Case Black Solid + Pelican 1010 Foam, from lighthound.com.


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 21, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



gopajti said:


> Pelican 1010 Case Black Solid + Pelican 1010 Foam, from lighthound.com.


 
Looks like the hound is going to get even more of my money. :twothumbs


----------



## juplin (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

My LD01 Stainless Steel :naughty:


----------



## Magnus1959 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Just got my LD01 SS in today. Love it! Nice pictures guys.


----------



## Igor Porto (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

woooo I'm drooling over a LD01 Steel and a JetBeam Element 3P Steel... wish I could find them around here :mecry:


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 22, 2008)

*Gorgeous Photos = Ensuing Heart Attack?*

It's unbelievably *gorgeou*s *photos* *like* *these* that *whet* my Flashaholic appetite to the extent that _cardiac arrest_ may soon set it. But what the hell, right?!?? :devil: 
Great gear. Super photos. Thanks! :goodjob:

-Clive


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Just received my two E20s. :twothumbs


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> Just received my two E20s. :twothumbs


 
*Sardaukar* -- Congratulations!!! Your E20's are exquisite, _just-the-right-size_ lights from my perspective*:* well-constructed (bullet-proof!) and most definitely 'easy on the eyes' (except to those _facing_ their business ends! ). 
It's a safe bet you'll be having fun with them for a good long while. How could you _not?!??_ :twothumbs :wow: 
Cheers!

-Clive


----------



## Search (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

****Edit.. I just noticed the beamshot of the High and Turbo were the same. It's fixed now. Also.. when I checked this post at my G/F's house, the pictures were a lot darker on her computer. So if some of you can't see anything.. I don't know what to do. I'm on Firefox. I used Internet Explorer at her house.


I've been contemplating buying a PD30 the past couple of days. I haven't found a single picture of the beam nor have I seen any pictures of them at all in this thread. So here are a few (including beamshots)..

Let me know if I need to delete a couple. 

*Note.. I did not expect this light to be this small. I thought it was a joke when I got it. I've warmed up to how small. I highly doubt my big hands could handle anything smaller.

(Dip can and LG Voyager Phone. The irony in this picture is that I held the light up to the screen and in reality, it's so close to the size. Only smaller, but barely.)







(Standing up with Dip can, it's a tad, very tad, bit slimmer)






(Tail cap some people were bent up about. As long as the table isn't moving or at a BIG angle it's not moving.)






And now here are the beamshots. I took two sets. I had to change the aperture and shutter of each shot to try to get the most realistic. I'll explain what you are missing in each one. White balance is on whichever made it look the real color. I didn't pay attention it was pitch black.

(What I'm taking a picture of. Computer room through kitchen/dining into living room.)







Err.. They are grainy but what I see in the picture is so close to what I see sitting here.. brightness wise.

(Low Mode. Hot spot is nearly perfect, there is a little more spill from it though. Or corona or whatever ya'll call it.)








(Medium Mode. If I remember right.. hot spot is ever so slightly less bright and spill is a little brighter. A LITTLE. NOT A LOT..)








(High Mode. Hot spot is a tad bright. I could see more of the room though. Everything past that funky door is lit up fairly well.)








(Turbo Mode. All I can say.. is it's brighter Everything in the picture is brighter, period.)










If anyone wants a picture of anything else just let me know.


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Oldie, but goodie.


----------



## streetmaster (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Great pictures dude!

One of my favorites! Beautiful light.


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Great pictures dude!
> 
> One of my favorites! Beautiful light.



:thumbsup:


----------



## ApoXX (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Nice T1s, Fenix makes a great light 

Here's a quick photo of my tk10 and lf5xt:


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

*ApoXX* -- _Exquisite_ *photo* of two beautiful torches. :thumbsup: :goodjob:
-Clive


----------



## gopajti (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## Sharpy_swe (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Nice beamshots  Especially the TK11 beamshot!


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Gopajti's TK11 Q5 Beamshot*

*Gopajti* -- I've just got to go along with *Sharpy_swe* . . . your TK11's *beamshot* is _*very*_ impressive!  :thumbsup:

-Clive


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## AA6TZ (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

*Sardaukar* -- Your *photo* blows me away. That's one of your best yet. Very, _very_ nice, Sir! :thumbsup:

Cheers!

-Clive


----------



## bodhran (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Fantastic..*s* Since I use my flashlight outdoors I love seeing outdoor shots, and those were great. Nice job and thanks.


----------



## Sardaukar (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



AA6TZ said:


> *Sardaukar* -- Your *photo* blows me away. That's one of your best yet. Very, _very_ nice, Sir! :thumbsup:
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> -Clive



Thanks. Just noticed that the picture is a bit crooked. I'll have to fix that tonight.

Fixed!


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> Thanks. Just noticed that the picture is a bit crooked. I'll have to fix that tonight.
> 
> *Fixed!*


 
You're most welcome! Your photo didn't appear to be even the slightest bit crooked, that is, until you mentioned it. It may have been off by, say, 0.017 Angstrom, which, to us _Flashaholics,_ is equivalent to no less than 3 football fields. _You did the *right* thing!_   

Happy New Year!!!

-Clive


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Broken all my photo pic links (most of them) on photobucket through messing about moving them into some kind of order.
That'll teach me! :sigh:


----------



## Sardaukar (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Kingfisher said:


> Broken all my photo pic links (most of them) on photobucket through messing about moving them into some kind of order.
> That'll teach me! :sigh:



Did you move them into different albums?


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Kingfisher said:


> Broken all my photo pic links (most of them) on photobucket through messing about moving them into some kind of order.
> That'll teach me! :sigh:


 
*Oh no!*  All the links to your beautiful pics went _kaput?!??_ At least, thankfully, your _photos_ are still there! :thumbsup:

-Clive


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Sardaukar said:


> Did you move them into different albums?



Yeah, the ones with no name were named and put in the 'flashlight' album as they were getting all over the shop.

AA6TZ, yes still got the pics there - I will have to repost the Fenix ones but I don't remember exactly which ones were up so I'll put a few up later.


----------



## ev13wt (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Hi I'm new here and have been lurking for 2 days. :thinking: I bought an LED light from a "Saturn" store here in Germany. Luxeon 3w with 2x cr123s. I checked the internet for my new toy and realized I needed something else. And it had to be waterproof. 
After reading a bit I had some names in my head and started looking for stores to buy from. Found out 30 hour drive away they have Fenix lights. Not knowing too much about them exept I liked the tan "tactical" models looks and easy one button on/off operation. 
My "litexpress" Luxeon 3w light has a thumb button with 3 modes. You have to cycle through the modes to get from 100% to 50% to 25% to off. Press and hold is a strobe. I felt it was really bright and it impressed my alot, but isn't waterproof and I hate the programming. Model "Combat 102".
I drove there and bought the T10 in black. It is brighter and built better. Lights everything up better and has, for me, a great throw and flood combination. The color of the light is much more near natural daylight and it just works better. Still works after being dropped on concrete during walking. The click button made of plastic has already got me thinking about a replacement.

Long introduction but stay up at night reading here and when the sun rises I am like: "Just this last thread there, then I can still play with the light until it gets too bright outside."...
Is it normal to take a flashlight to bed? And to sit infront of a computer blinking it all the darn time? I bought some 10 Euro 2x cr123 pack today... "Just in case" until the ebay ones arrive. :laughing:

This place looks awesome I hope to contribute. The 24/7 neck carry thread is very addictive to dream and invent about. I see I am not alone. :wave:

The pic:





bigger: http://i40.tinypic.com/14o6b5s.jpg

The video with "beamshots": (No I didn't shine into anyones eyes.)
Just in case, NSFW: View My Video NSFW


----------



## unique (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



gopajti said:


>


Very nice beam shots!
One one dislike about tk11, tk10 is the dark spot that does not get illuminated for about a good metre or so.


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Kingfisher said:


> AA6TZ, yes *still got the pics there* - I will have to repost the Fenix ones but I don't remember exactly which ones were up so I'll put a few up later.


 
Whew! :green: Glad to hear everything's still where it should be, Kingfisher! :thumbsup: Your photos are too darned good to lose . . .

Anticipating your soon-to-be-posted/re-posted Fenix pics,

-Clive :twothumbs


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Welcome, ev13wt!*



ev13wt said:


> Hi I'm new here and have been lurking for 2 days.
> 
> This place looks awesome I hope to contribute. The 24/7 neck carry thread is very addictive to dream and invent about. I see I am not alone. :wave:


 
Hello *ev13wt* and welcome to CPF! :welcome:

It's great to have a new Flashaholic join us at CPF _and_ with a brand-new *Fenix* *TK10* and a *LiteExpress Combat 102*, no less! By the way, I searched the 'Net for a LiteExpress Combat 102 and couldn't find that particular model. However, I _did_ find the LiteExpress Web page that showed their lineup of flashlights *here* .

Hey! Your *video* showcasing the _light-activated_ dancer was amazing!    

It's very evident that you bring with you a great deal of creativity which will surely be very much appreciated by all of us at CPF. :thumbsup:

I look forward to reading your future posts.
Take care and Happy New Year!  
Best Regards from Encinitas, CA (USA),

-Clive


----------



## ApoXX (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Welcome aboard ev13wt! Nice photo  :twothumbs


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



ev13wt said:


> I bought some 10 Euro 2x cr123 pack today... "Just in case" until the ebay ones arrive. :laughing:
> http://


 
*1 ~ :welcome:*

*2 ~ Be very careful when using CR123 cells bought off eBay. May are cheap, dangerous, junk that are Made in China. Dangerous as in, no one wants to read another new thread about exploding flashlights; due to use of cheap CR123 cells. You can get good quality primary cells online. Look for those that are Made in America. (They have better quality control). *


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



Monocrom said:


> *Be very careful when using CR123 cells bought off eBay. Many are cheap, dangerous junk that are made in China. Dangerous as in: **no one wants to read another new thread about *exploding* flashlights,** due to the use of cheap CR123 cells. You can get good quality primary cells online. Look for those that are made in America. (They have better quality control).*


 
*+1* _V-E-R-Y_ sound advice!!! :thumbsup:

-Clive


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*


----------



## steel (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

nice pics kingfisher did your ld01 come like that or did you have to polish?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

No I didn't polish, just buffed with a cloth and made sure there were no bits on it. Think IIRC I had the camera (Lumix) set on 'vivid' which gives a more saturated look.


----------



## steel (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

i have polished the hell out of mine and the finish has come up alot better than i thought it would i will TRY to post some photos soon, any how good work kingfisher


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Not many people have been able to to this =P

Fenix T1 Completly dissembled after torture test. The driver board got damaged so I had to sacrifice this buddy. Soon I will mod it with 1400ma board, a R2 emitter and aspheric lens.










Taken with my cellphone, they did not came out great.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Nice to see the insides for a change richard, great stuff!

Keep the pics coming in folks we're now up to page 16 :twothumbs


----------



## streetmaster (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Now that's something you don't see every day. I've tried heating the heck out of the head of mine, STILL can't get that damn clip off. I'm getting closer and closer to grabbing the Dremel.:devil: It's bad enough to use a stupid way of attaching the clip, but then GLUE the threads too?? They must have glued the heck out of mine.


----------



## steel (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

not great quality sorry


----------



## ev13wt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



unique said:


> Very nice beam shots!
> One one dislike about tk11, tk10 is the dark spot that does not get illuminated for about a good metre or so.



Mine (TK10) has a dark spot that goes away after about 20 cm?



AA6TZ said:


> Hello *ev13wt* and welcome to CPF! :welcome:
> 
> -Clive



Wow thank you for you welcome! The litexpress is the model number 100. http://www.litexpress.de/de/taschenlampen-aluminium/combat/combat-100/ I will post a short review tommorow. 

I was hoping you would like the beamshot vid. :twothumbs



ApoXX said:


> Welcome aboard ev13wt! Nice photo  :twothumbs



Thanks man! I have another one I am working on and will post it later. I mean I don't wanna jack this thread so much. oo:



Monocrom said:


> *1 ~ :welcome:*
> 
> *2 ~ Be very careful when using CR123 cells bought off eBay. May are cheap, dangerous, junk that are Made in China. Dangerous as in, no one wants to read another new thread about exploding flashlights; due to use of cheap CR123 cells. You can get good quality primary cells online. Look for those that are Made in America. (They have better quality control). *



Thanks for the heads up! I'll make sure they are from USA or Germany and hope these I bought off ebay don't explode. :thanks:


----------



## richardcpf (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



streetmaster said:


> Now that's something you don't see every day. I've tried heating the heck out of the head of mine, STILL can't get that damn clip off. I'm getting closer and closer to grabbing the Dremel.:devil: It's bad enough to use a stupid way of attaching the clip, but then GLUE the threads too?? They must have glued the heck out of mine.


 
Mine was also glued with some kind of super high psi epoxy. Tried all methods but the only which worked was the brute force method. Used a pair of gripping pliers and some leather straps for extra grip. I crushed the head a little bit but managed to fix it. As for the bezel, take a flat stick of steel and unscrew it by inserting it in the tiny holes.

The driver board wasn't so lucky, had to use a screwdriver and hammer. The "pill" is wide enough to fit a 18mm board.

Back to pics:


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



steel said:


> Not great quality. Sorry.


 
*Steel* -- On the contrary. It's the *CONTENT* that counts . . . and it's pretty darned _top-notch_ if you ask me! Good work, Sir!!! :thumbsup:

-Clive


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*



ev13wt said:


> Wow thank you for your welcome! The Litexpress is the model number 100: *Combat_100*. I will post a short review tomorrow.
> I was hoping you would like the beamshot vid. :twothumbs


 
*ev13wt* -- You are most welcome. Okay, so it's the Model *100* and _not_ the "102." Got it!  Looks like an outstanding torch, my man. Congratulations!!! :thumbsup:

Yeah ... that 'beamshot' vid was unexpected ... and surpasses many by virtue of its _content._ :devil:

I'm looking forward to reading your review. :twothumbs

Best Regards,

-Clive


----------



## AA6TZ (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

*Kingfisher,*

Dear God Almighty! _Where to begin?!??_ Your photos, as usual, far surpass any words that I can summon (leastwise given my poor collection from which to choose ). I am _extremely_ impressed to say the very least (as you've undoubtedly surmised by now...).

Here are a few comments on your latest offerings: 

*1* - Definitely one of my favorites. You've managed to _augment _the already stellar looks of the TK11!
*2* - Here's a case in point where words fail me. _Gorgeous_ immediately comes to mind, however.
*3* - What a great contrast of torches. Impeccable shot, Sir!
*4* - If this photo isn't fit for inclusion in the *Robb_Report* ... _nothing_ is! 
*5* - _Fenix_-made juxtaposed artistically with _Bench_made.  _*MAN*_ that's one beautiful knife! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
It pretty much goes without saying . . . should anyone happen to be sitting on the fence regarding the purchase of any one of your array of fine torches . . . then observes your post . . . it's a given it'll decide _FOR_ them!!!

Well done indeed.

Cheers! :twothumbs

-Clive


----------



## juplin (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

LD01SS as necklace light


----------



## GrooveRite (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I haven't been online much at all for some time now but I can clearly see how far Fenix has come from in such a short period of time as a manufacturer. Very nice to see!


----------



## Sardaukar (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Click for larger version.


----------



## mr_maurice (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

L0D in homemade leather pouch 



















Made by my sister to fasten the light to her glasses


----------



## Andrewr05 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

I just went through all 16 pages and some of those shots are awesome!
:twothumbs


I'll have pics of my own to post up pretty soon, I just bought my first Fenix.
PD30 with 4x Tenergy and charger...


----------



## zgkfnn (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

tk40+710


----------



## DM51 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: The *Unofficial Fenix Picture Thread*!!*

Continued here...


----------

